# Where should I set up?



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

How far do you guys set up from the roads? If I set up just off the road, say 50 - 100 yards, are the coyotes too educated to come in? The areas I hunt are mostly public hunting spots from 300 - 3000 acres. I'm not having any luck and am wondering if it is where I set up.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I see coyotes cross roads all the time, so I don't worry about the distance from the road. I try to pay attention to wind direction, topography-can I approach without exposing myself?, and cover. If you think the coyotes are educated try using differnt calls.


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive killed 3 coyotes within 50 yards of each other this year in a spot that isnt 50 yards off a county road. I think if a vehicle drives by while I yote is coming in that could cause some problems but other than that it is fine. Just stick with it, it will all come together sooner or later and when it does analyze the situation and what you and the coyote did then just try and duplicate that in other areas. Like mjllag said change up your calling, if you have yotes in the area and nothing is coming in you need to switch things up. If your calling open flat fields with out success, move to the timbered areas or thicker cover. I have more luck calling back in the cover compaired to out in the open fields. Pay attention to your approach to a stand, and the wind. Busting a yote on the way in or letting one smell you before you see him is a sure way not to kill one. If you using an electronic call try to get it up wind of you and watch the down wind side, they are notorious for sliping in down wind. Better yet get a partner to go with you and one of you call and the other one set up 100-200 yards down wind, that works great for me.


----------



## nu2yotes (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll keep at it. Some of the land I was hunting from sun up to sundown was open farmland with pockets of swamp or woods. I figured they had to be in those subtle contours where the swamps came in or in the woods as I couldn't see them out in the fields. But I never did see one. It was a four hour drive out there so I'm not sure if I should tempt it again.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I once read an article that the author actually had rather hunt close to high traffic roads. His idea was because dawgs run the highways parrallel / down wind of road to smell and find road kill.


----------



## brownie (Mar 5, 2010)

mostly i try to pay attention to the wind


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have killed better that a dozen coyotes and four or five bobcats on one of my places that a county road runs by. Most of them were within 75 yards of that road.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Don't really know why they like to next to a road, except they plan on an easy meal (road kill). Be careful on roads In Texas the Game Warden gets pretty upset when He catches you shoot across a road.


----------



## Yooper (Mar 9, 2010)

Path of least resistance. Roads are an easy route and sometimes have a free meal (road kill). Wind direction and scent control are very important to hunting coyotes, as is using a different call if you get busted or even think you might have. Coyotes have about a 6 week memory retension and can get very educated very quick with only one or two mistakes. This makes for a call shy dog that is virtually impossible to call. Good luck...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Yooper-
Where did you get the info that coyotes have a 6 week memory retention? Just curious. Never heard anybody put a number on how long they remember stuff.


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Yea! That's a new one to me also!! Kinda funny!!! I'd probably find out what the law states on how far you gotta be from the road first.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If there is a lot of hunting presure in your area you might be better off to be as far off the road as you can. In a area that is has a lot of calling presure coyotes might be a little less likely to come a running to a place where they normally get shot at. Plus you well have to hide your vehicle.


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

i would go fairly far off the road cause your on public land and most people don't go in verry far.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that most times you are best to get off the road a bit, that way you won't be disturbed by others.


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

Its a northern thing here in mi


----------

